# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Πρώην αποβατικά του Β’ Π.Π. ως πορθμεία στην Ελλάδα [Ex-WW2 LCTs as Greek ferries]

## Espresso Venezia

Το παρόν θέμα αφορά τα πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά πλοία που μετά την λήξη του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου πολέμου ήρθαν - βρέθηκαν στην χώρα μας, μετασκευάστηκαν σε πορθμεία ανοιχτού τύπου και αποτέλεσαν το ξεκίνημα της «μεγάλης ιστορίας» που έχει τίτλο «Ελληνική παντόφλα».

Να παραθέσουμε για αρχή, μία λίστα (αλφαβητική) που συμπεριλαμβάνει αυτά που ήδη γνωρίζουμε «μετά πάσης βεβαιότητας»,

_Τελευταία ενημέρωση : 18 Ιουλίου 2013_

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ* (1944 - IMO 5400097 - Ν.Π.2077 -- Πρώην LCT 1227, Α/Β 1227, ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ (L 246)*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ* (1942 - IMO 5004831 - Ν.Π. 2043 -- Πρώην LCT-828, NORRIS CASTLE, ΝΗΡΗΙΣ)*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ* (1944 - Ν.Π. 2385 -- Πρώην LCT 1293, Α/Β 1293 - ΑΝΑΦΗ (L 258)*ΑΘΗΝΑ* (1943 - IMO 5397604 - Ν.Π. 1512 - Ν.Θ. 202 -- Πρώην ΦΑΙΑΞ, ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ, ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ II)*ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Κ.* (1944 - Ν.Π. 2449 -- Πρώην LCT 1301, Α/Β 1301 - ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ (L 263)*ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ* (1946 – IMO 5002053 - Ν.Π. 1773 -- Πρώην LCT 4063, L4063 HMS JAWADA)*ΑΛΙΝΑ* (1944 - Ν.Π. 1779 -- Πρώην ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΣ)*ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ* (1944 - IMO 5100659 - Ν.Π. 1950 -- Πρώην LCT 475)*ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΙΙ* (1942 - IMO 7234791 - Ν.Π. 2890 -- Πρώην ΣΠΑΡΤΗ, DEPUTE JEAN HAY)*ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ* (1943 - IMO 5105178 - Ν.Π. 1401 -- Πρώην HL 194)*ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ* (1943 - IMO 5110472 - Ν.Π. 1218 -- Πρώην ΛΕΡΟΣ)*ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π.* (1944 - IMO 5333270 - Ν.Π. 987 -- Πρώην ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ)*ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ* (1942 - Ν.Π. 1559 -- Πρώην AFAMIA)*ΗΛΙΑΣ ΙΙ* (1943 - IMO 7320459 - Ν.Π. 2387 -- Πρώην LCT 587, Α/Β 587, ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ (L 201), ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ, ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ Σ)*ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ* (1943 - IMO 5357719 - Ν.Π. 1894 -- Αργότερα MARINA DI SCILLA)*ΘΑΛΕΙΑ* (1943 - Ν.Π. 1535 -- Πρώην EL SAHBA)*ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ* (1943 - Ν. Κέρκυρας 113 - Ν.Π. 1367 - Ν.Π. 2387 - Ν. Βόλου 218)*ΜΕΛΙΝΑ* (1942 - Ν.Π. 1386 -- Πρώην LCT 328, Αργότερα ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ)*ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ* (1943 - IMO 5245564 - Ν.Π. 1141 - Ν. Πάτρας 34  --  Πρώην ΚΩΣ)*ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ* (1944 - Ν.Π.2084 - 2828 -- Πρώην LCT 1297, Α/Β 1297, ΘΗΡΑ (L 260)*ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙ* (1942 - IMO 6520387 - Ν. Καβάλας 110 -- Πρώην EXPO 58/1)*ΠΟΛΥΞΕΝΗ Θ.* (1942 - ΙΜΟ 6421701 - Ν.Π. 2300 -- Πρώην LCT 594, Α/Β 594, ΣΟΦΑΔΕΣ (L 202), Αργότερα ΕΡΓΟΝ Ι, ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ Ι, ΝΙΚΟΣ Χ)*ΡΟΔΟΣ* (1943 - IMO 5293963 - Ν.Π. 1147 -- Πιθανώς το πρώην LCT 620, Α/Β 620, ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ)*ΦΑΙΔΡΑ* (1946 – IMO 6722806 - Ν.Π. 2809 -- Πρώην LCT 4064, L4064 HMS SALLYPORT) 
και να κρατήσουμε τις επιφυλάξεις μας και για άλλα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο γνωστά μας πορθμεία (π.χ. _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ - ΗΛΙΑΣ - ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ - ΙΑΣΩΝ_ ) για τα οποία δεν είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι αν υπήρξαν πράγματι πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά (το πιθανότερο, όχι όμως επιβεβαιωμένο). Μία ακόμα επιφύλαξη για το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_, σε σχέση με το αν κατά τον Β’ Π.Π. ήταν αποβατικό ή πλωτός γερανός, που οπωσδήποτε πάντως υπήρξε - δούλεψε ως πορθμείο ανοιχτού τύπου.

_Σημείωση :_ Στο παρόν φόρουμ _Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου_ υπάρχουν ξεχωριστά θέματα για τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα πλοία, και καλό θα είναι πληροφορίες που αφορούν ένα συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο να παρουσιάζονται στο θέμα του. Στο παρόν θέμα η συζήτηση αφορά γενικότερες πληροφορίες – αναζητήσεις, ή αναφορές για πλοία που δεν έχουν ακόμα δικό τους ξεχωριστό θέμα.

----------


## Ellinis

> και να κρατήσουμε τις επιφυλάξεις μας και για άλλα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο γνωστά μας πορθμεία (π.χ. _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ - _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΙΙ_ - _ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ_ - _ΗΛΙΑΣ_ - _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ_) για τα οποία δεν είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι αν υπήρξαν πράγματι πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά (το πιθανότερο, όχι όμως επιβεβαιωμένο).


To *ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ* (αριθμός νηολογίου ΝΠ 2084 με διακριτικό σήμα SYJS) ήταν το πρώην ΘΗΡΑ, αποβατικό του τότε Βασιλικού Ναυτικού. 
Όπως και άλλα αποβατικά βρετανικής ναυπήγησης που είχαν παραχωρηθεί στο Π.Ν., επεστράφη στου Βρετανούς το 1962. Για αυτούς το πλοίο δεν είχε πια κάποια χρησιμότητα και έτσι το εκποίησαν το 1962 σε Έλληνες. Το 1966 το πλοίο δέχτηκε εκτεταμένη μετασκευή και με βάση την έκταση της, θεωρήθηκε ως καινούρια κατασκευή. Έτσι δέχτηκε νέο αριθμό νηολογίου και διακριτικό σήμα (ΝΠ 2828 - SV 3664)
Συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει μέχρι το 1976 οπότε και πουλήθηκε σε σαουδάραβα.

Και το *ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΙΙ* ήταν πρώην αποβατικό. Ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία το 1966 ως ΣΠΑΡΤΗ και προηγουμένος ονομαζόταν DEPUTE JEAN HAY (με γαλλική σημαία). Μετανομάστηκε ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΙΙ το 1975 και ταξίδεψε ως το 1989 οπότε μετετράπηκε σε φορτηγίδα.




> *ΑΛΙΝΑ* (1944 - Ν.Π. 1779 -- Πρώην ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΣ)


Το ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 στην Αγγλία και πριν αγοραστεί από Έλληνες το 1960 ονομαζόταν ΗΑΜΑ υπό σημαία Συρίας (για την ακρίβεια Ηνωμένης Αραβικής Δημοκρατίας όπως ονομαζόταν τότε η ομοσπονδία Συρίας-Λιβύης-Αιγύπτου.Μετονομάστηκε το 1971 σε ΑΛΙΝΑ και το 1982 πουλήθηκε σε άγγλο υπηκοο ελληνικής καταγωγής, υποστέλοντας την ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην παραπάνω λίστα να προσθέσουμε και το ΚΑΛΥΔΩΝ ΙΙΙ το οποίο μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο βρήκα οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως αποβατικό τύπου LCG(M) - Landing Craft Gun δηλαδή σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση αποβατικό υποστήριξης. Και το σχετικό σκίτσο της κλάσης :

LCG.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ανακάλυψη φίλε Ellinis. Μήπως όμως η σωστή (ή αν θέλεις, η πιό περιγραφική) απόδοση του τύπου LCG(M) δεν είναι το "αποβατικά υποστήριξης" αλλά το "υποστηρικτικά απόβασης" ??? Και το λέω αυτό διότι αν και στο σκίτσο που παρέθεσες το πλοίο φαίνεται να διαθέτει καταπέλτη, _εδώ_, _εδώ_ και _εδώ_, βλέπουμε να διαθέτει κανονική πλώρη και κατάστρωμα πάνω στο όποιο ευρίσκετο ο οπλισμός. Λογικά δεν πρέπει να ήταν αποβατικά -τουλάχιστον υπό την γνωστή έννοια- από την στιγμή που δεν μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν άρματα και προσωπικό απόβασης.

----------


## Ellinis

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ανακάλυψη φίλε Ellinis. Μήπως όμως η σωστή (ή αν θέλεις, η πιό περιγραφική) απόδοση του τύπου LCG(M) δεν είναι το "αποβατικά υποστήριξης" αλλά το "υποστηρικτικά απόβασης" ??? Και το λέω αυτό διότι αν και στο σκίτσο που παρέθεσες το πλοίο φαίνεται να διαθέτει καταπέλτη, _εδώ_, _εδώ_ και _εδώ_, βλέπουμε να διαθέτει κανονική πλώρη και κατάστρωμα πάνω στο όποιο ευρίσκετο ο οπλισμός. Λογικά δεν πρέπει να ήταν αποβατικά -τουλάχιστον υπό την γνωστή έννοια- από την στιγμή που δεν μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν άρματα και προσωπικό απόβασης.


H σωστή μετάφραση για το LCG(M) είναι "κανονιοφόρο αποβατικό (μέσο)". Τα πλοία αυτά είχαν σχεδιαστεί για να υποστηρίζουν την απόβαση αλλά δεν έπαψαν να χαρακτηρίζονται αποβατικά. Γιατί ως αποβατικά δεν λογίζονται μόνο τα σκάφη με καταπέλτη που μετέφεραν τεθωρακισμένα, άσχετα αν στο κοινό που δεν ασχολείται με θέματα του ναυτικού πολέμου έχει περάσει αυτή η εικόνα.
Τα LCG αρχικά ήταν μετασκευές LCT και μάλιστα τα πρώτα δυο που παραδόθηκαν είχαν διατηρήσει τον καταπέλτη. Εξαιτίας όμως σχεδιαστικών ατελειών βυθίστηκαν σε κακοκαιρία και τότε πάρθηκε η απόφαση να αφαιρεθεί ο καταπέλτης και να αποκτήσουν μια πιο συβατική πλώρη. Τα LCG(M) είχαν σχεδιαστεί εξαρχής για αυτότο ρόλο, βασισμένα βέβαια σε σχέδια LCT. Να δούμε και τον ορισμό του τύπου από το βιβλίο "Allied landing craft of WWII": 


> LCG(M): Operational use: to engage , neutralize and destroy coastal installations Description: mediums-sized version of LCG(L), designed and built for the purpose rather than converted, as in other craft Dimensions: Length 154'6" o.a., Beam 22'4",draft 5'6" (Operating), 6"3½" (loaded) Displacement: 270 ts light Speed: 13.5 kn (max.) Armament: 2 x 17 pder or 25 pder Army guns, 2 x 20 mm and 2 smaller mg Armor: 2" NC on sides and control station;1" NC on deck over engines and magazine; 15-lb plating to gun positions and CT Propulsion: 2 Paxman 460-500 BHP Diesels Fuel: 14,230 gals Crew: 3 Off., 27 men.


 Από τα σκάφη του τύπου δυο βυθίστηκαν (το ένα αύτανδρο) κατά την απόβαση στο Walcheren από το γερμανικό πυροβολικό.
Μετά τον πόλεμο ορισμένα μετασκευάστηκαν σε επιβατηγά, ανάμεσα στα οποία και το μετέπειτα ΚΑΛΥΔΩΝ ΙΙΙ. Άλλα πήγαν στη Νορβηγία όπως τα LCG(M) 127, 192, 194. Το τελευταίο βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες στο link ότι μετασκευάστηκε αρκετά ωραία. 

Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρουμε ότι τα αποβατικά που συζητάμε δεν είναι τα πρώτα που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα. Κατά τον Α’ Παγκόσμιο ναυπηγήθηκαν μερικές εκατοντάδες αποβατικά, τα επονομαζόμενα x-lighters, αρκετές δεκάδες από τα οποία πολέμησαν στο Αιγαίο και ειδικά στην Καλλίπολη. Μετά το 1918 παροπλίστηκαν και ήδη από το 1920, υπήρχαν αρκετά σε ελληνικά χέρια μετασκευασμένα για εμπορικά καθήκοντα. Για παράδειγμα το ΣΤΡΥΜΩΝ που συζητάμε εδώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γνωρίζαμε ότι στη γραμμή του Ρίου - Αντίρριου από το ξεκίνημα της ήταν δρομολογημένα πρώην αποβατικά του Β'Π.Π. Η αρχή είχε γίνει βέβαια το 1946 με το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ (σημερινό ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π) και ακολούθησαν την δεκαετία '50 τα _ΡΟΔΟΣ_, _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_, _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ κ.α.

Προκαλεί όμως εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι τουλάχιστον μέχρι και τα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60 (όταν και είχε αρχίσει πλέον από καιρό η ραγδαία ναυπήγηση ελληνικών πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου) η ιστορική γραμμή απασχολούσε τον μεγαλύτερο αριθμό πρώην αποβατικών που είχαν μετασκευαστεί σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ. Σε δημοσίευμα από το έντυπο "ΧΡΗΜΑ" της* 22ας Μαίου 1969*, σχετικό με τα πορθμεία ανοιχτού τύπου που εξυπηρετούσαν τις διάφορες πορθμειακές γραμμές εκείνο το χρονικό διάστημα, από τα δεκαπέντε (15) πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου που ήταν δρομολογημένα στη γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου, τα έντεκα (11) ήταν πρώην αποβατικά. Να τα παραθέσουμε όπως αναγραφόντουσαν στο δημοσίευμα :

Γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου(έντεκα πρώην αποβατικά σε σύνολο δεκαπέντε πλοίων)*
Σ. ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ* (349 κοχ. επιβάται (θέρος) 152), *ΜΕΛΙΝΑ* (372 κοχ. επιβάται 175), *ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ* (412 κοχ. επιβάται 210), *ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ* (531 κοχ. επιβάται 217), *ΑΓ. ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ* (595 κοχ. επιβάται 190), *ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ* (485,50 κοχ. επιβάται 150), *ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ* (489 κοχ. επιβάται 172), *ΡΟΔΟΣ* (477 κοχ. επιβάται 215), *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Κ.* (521,66 κοχ. επιβάται 300), *ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ* (502 κοχ.), *ΠΟΛΥΞΕΝΗ Θ.* (514,29 κοχ. επιβάται 252).

Το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα (Μάιος 1969), σε άλλες πορθμειακές γραμμές ήταν δρομολογημένα τα παρακάτω πρώην αποβατικά :

Γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας (τρία πρώην αποβατικά σε σύνολο έξι πλοίων)
_ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ (361,83 κοχ. επιβάται 242), _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ (512,75 κοχ. επιβάται 250), _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_ (947,52 κοχ. επιβάται 352)

Γραμμή Αιδηψού - Αρκίτσας (ένα πρώην αποβατικό σε σύνολο έξι πλοίων)
_ΑΛΙΝΑ_ (363,16 κοχ. επιβάται 128)

Γραμμή Ιτέας - Αιγίου (δύο πρώην αποβατικά σε σύνολο τεσσάρων πλοίων)
_ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ (298 κοχ. επιβάται 216), _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_ (298 κοχ. επιβάται 235)

Γραμμή Ζακύνθου - Κυλλήνης (δύο πρώην αποβατικά σε σύνολο τριών πλοίων)
_ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ (513,48 κοχ. επιβάται 280), _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_ (427,99 κοχ. επιβάται 300)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε Espresso Venezia

Η ταινια_ Οι δυο μαγκες του Πειραια_ του 1957 ειναι μια ξεχασμενη και μετρια ταινια με τον Πετρο Γιαννακο (Κοκοβιο) και τον Νικο Φερμα.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm1pw1gb3w4   Στο 14¨15 βλεπουμε ενα πορθμειο στο λιμανι. Μπας και μπορεις να μας πεις ποιο ειναι;


5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε Espresso Venezia kαι Πaντελη 

Αυτο το αγνωστο σε μενα πορθμειο/γερανος βοηθαει στην κατασκευη του λιμανιου του Απολλωνα Ναξου στα 1960. Ποιο να ειναι;

Απολλων 3.jpgApollon.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πράγματι η φωτό που παραθέσατε, ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω το πλοίο, ούτε καν να πω αν πρόκειται ή όχι για πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό του Β'Π.Π. Θα πρέπει εδώ να σημειώσουμε ότι εκτός από τα πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά που ήρθαν στην χώρα μας μετά το τέλος του πολέμου (άλλα νωρίτερα, άλλα αργότερα), πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου κατασκευάζονταν και στην Ελλάδα ήδη από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας '50. Και εκτός από αυτά που δούλεψαν ως επιβατηγά (σε πορθμειακές γραμμές), έγιναν πολλές κατασκευές πορθμείων λόγω έργων ανάπτυξης και μη ύπαρξης δρόμων με αποτέλεσμα πολλά από αυτά τα πλοία να χρησιμοποιούνταν ως φορτηγά, ειδικά μάλιστα προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας '60.

Συνεπώς, όταν βλέπουμε κάποιο άγνωστο πορθμείο σε παλιά μαυρόασπρη ή σέπια φωτογραφία, δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραίτητα πρόκειται για πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό, και καλό πιστεύω θα είναι μιας και το παρόν θέμα αφορά τα συγκεκριμμένα πλοία, όταν έχουμε κάποια αναζήτηση είτε ως πληροφορία είτε ως φωτογραφία, να την "ποστάρουμε" στο _γενικό θέμα των πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Κατ' αρχάς να επισημάνουμε την σημερινή ενημέρωση (update) της λίστας πλοίων που υπάρχει στο πρώτο ποστ του παρόντος θέματος.

_Και κατόπιν να αναφερθούμε στα _δώδεκα (12)_ Βρετανικά πολεμικά αποβατικά πλοία τύπου _LCT Mk4_ (κατασκευής 1942 έως 1944) που παραχωρήθησαν στην χώρα μας (στο τότε Βασιλικό Ναυτικό) αμέσως μετά την λήξη του Β'Π.Π. (1945 - 1946).

_Πολεμικό αποβατικό_
LCT4asmall.jpg
_Τύπου LCT Mk4_

Τα _δύο_ από αυτά παρέμειναν ενταγμένα στoν στόλο του Π.Ν. μας έως το _2003_ οπότε και παροπλίσθηκαν. Διαβάζουμε σχετικά από το _hellasarmy.gr_ :

_ΜΗΛΟΣ (L 189) - ΠΡΩΗΝ L 261, ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1300_ _- ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 1300.
__Παρελήφθη στην Αίγυπτο από τον Σημαιοφόρο Π. Αραπάκη στις 3 Οκτωβρίου 1946 - Εχρησιμοποιήθη εντατικώς για στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές όπως επίσης και για την μεταφορά προσωπικού στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος - Παροπλίσθη το 2003.

ΚΥΘΗΡΑ (L 185) - ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1198 -_ _ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 1198._
_Παρελήφθη στην Αίγυπτο από τον Σημαιοφόρο Ε. Καραγεωργόπουλο στις 3 Οκτωβρίου 1946 - Εχρησιμοποιήθη εντατικώς για στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές - Τον Νοέμβριο 1956, ενώ ευρίσκετο στην διάθεση του Υπουργείου Ανοικοδομήσεως, μετά τους σεισμούς των Ιονίων Νήσων, προσήραξε στις ακτές της Κεφαλληνίας και σχεδόν εβυθίσθη, όμως τελικώς ανειλκύσθη και εκρίθη επισκευάσιμο - Επίσης εχρησιμοποιήθη και για την επικοινωνία Ν. Περάματος-Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνος - Παροπλίσθη το 2003._

Τα έξι παρέμειναν στο Π.Ν. για 18 περίπου χρόνια, και αφού στο διάστημα αυτό _"Εχρησιμοποιήθησαν εντατικώς για στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές"_ εκποιήθηκαν σε ιδιώτες το _1963_ και δραστηριοποιήθηκαν πλέον ως Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ μετά βέβαια τις απαραίτητες προσαρμογές - μετασκευές. Αυτά τα έξι πλοία τα οποία βέβαια αναφέρονται και στην λίστα στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος ήταν τα παρακάτω :

_ΣΟΦΑΔΕΣ (L 202)_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 594, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 594  --  (Μετέπειτα _ΠΟΛΥΞΕΝΗ Θ._ -ΙΜΟ 6421701 - Ν.Π. 2300) 

_ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ (L 246)_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1227, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 1227  --  (Μετέπειτα _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ - IMO 5400097 - Ν.Π.2077) 

_ΑΝΑΦΗ (L 258)_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1293, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 1293  --  (Μετέπειτα *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ* - Ν.Π. 2385)

_ΘΗΡΑ (L 260)_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1297, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 1297  --  (Μετέπειτα *ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ* - Ν.Π. 2084 - 2828)

_ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ (L 263)_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1301, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 1301  --  (Μετέπειτα *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Κ.* - Ν.Π. 2449)  

_ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ (L 201)_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 587, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 587  --  (Μετέπειτα *ΗΛΙΑΣ ΙΙ - ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ*  - IMO 7320459 - Ν.Π. 2387)

Τα εναπομείναντα τέσσερα, τυπικά επεστράφησαν στο Βρετανικό Ναυτικό το _1953_ (δέκα χρόνια πριν δηλαδή από τα προαναφερθέντα έξι), ουσιαστικά όμως εκείνη περίπου την χρονική περίοδο εκποιήθηκαν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σε ιδιώτες, αφού προφανώς δεν υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον επανένταξης τους από το Βρετανικό Ναυτικό. Να δούμε ποιά ήταν αυτά τα τέσσερα και να προσέξουμε ότι σε αυτά δεν αναφέρεται -όπως στα προαναφερθέντα- κάποιος αριθμός δίπλα στο όνομα τους (L ???)  :

_ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 607

_ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 619

_ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 620

_ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 625

Και αν για το _ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ_ υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές ενδείξεις (όχι όμως αποδείξεις) ότι ήταν το μετέπειτα θρυλικό _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ του Ρίου και του Πατραικού, για τα _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_, _ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ_ και _ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ_ δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως στοιχείο που να δεικνύει έστω την συνέχεια τους μετά την εκποίηση τους σε ιδιώτες. Έτσι, μπορούμε να πιθανολογήσουμε μόνο, ότι ίσως υπήρξαν κάποιο εκ των γνωστών πορθμείων _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ (ΛΕΡΟΣ), _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ (ΚΩΣ), _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_, αλλά και (γιατί όχι) _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ - ΙΑΣΩΝ_.




> Yπάρχει και η περίπτωση τα ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΚΩΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ του  Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. να είχαν παραχωρηθεί σε αυτόν (στο κράτος) από την Αγγλία όταν  της τα επέστρεψε το Π.Ν. 
> Τα αποβατικά που παρέλαβε μετά τον πόλεμο το Π.Ν. ήταν με τη μέθοδο  lend-lease και όταν έπαυε να τα χρειάζεται, τα επέστρεφε στον ιδιοκτήτη  που παρέμενε η Αγγλία. 
> Έτσι, υπάρχει περίπτωση τα ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΚΩΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ να είναι από τα πρώην Α/Β  ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ, ΚΟΜΕΝΟ, ΒΡΑΧΝΙ, ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ τα οποία επέστρεψε το Π.Ν. στους  Άγγλους γύρω στο 1952. Καθώς θα τους ήταν σίγουρα πλεονάζοντα, μπορεί να  τα δώσαν στο κράτος και όταν τα πήρε ο Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. να τα μετονόμασε πριν  τα πουλήσει σε ιδιώτες. 
> Αυτό είναι μόνο μια θεωρία βέβαια που μένει να αποδειχτεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Patra in the 60s*
> ......First the pier of Aghios Nikolaos in 1963......
> Patras 1963.jpg


Ποιό άραγε πολεμικό αποβατικό βλέπουμε στην παραπάνω φωτό από τον μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας ??? Η αναφερόμενη χρονολογία είναι το _1963_, ωστόσο προσωπικά κρατάω τις επιφυλάξεις μου μιας και πιστεύω ότι είναι τραβηγμένη αρκετά νωρίτερα, τέλη δεκαετίας '40 με αρχές δεκαετίας '50 ίσως.

Patras 1963 zoom.jpg

Βλέπουμε στην πλώρη τον αναγραφόμενο αριθμό - "όνομα" _L 244_ τον οποίον δεν έχουμε βρει να αναφέρεται σε κανένα από τα γνωστά μας αποβατικά στα οποία αναφερθήκαμε εχθές _στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ_. Η όλη "κοψιά" του πάντως, σαφώς και παραπέμπει σε αποβατικό τύπου LCT Mk4. Να πρόκειται άραγε για κάποιο εκ των γνωστών - άγνωστων _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_, _ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ_, _ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ_ ???




> Και αν για το _ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ_ υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές ενδείξεις (όχι όμως αποδείξεις) ότι ήταν το μετέπειτα θρυλικό _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ του Ρίου και του Πατραικού, για τα _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_, _ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ_ και _ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ_ δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως στοιχείο που να δεικνύει έστω την συνέχεια τους μετά την εκποίηση τους σε ιδιώτες. Έτσι, μπορούμε να πιθανολογήσουμε μόνο, ότι ίσως υπήρξαν κάποιο εκ των γνωστών πορθμείων _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ (ΛΕΡΟΣ), _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ (ΚΩΣ), _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_, αλλά και (γιατί όχι) _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ - ΙΑΣΩΝ_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το μικρο αυτο πορθμειο εμφανιζεται σε συλλογη του Μουσειου Μπενακη (http://www.benaki.gr/eMP-Collection/eMuseumPlus) με τον τιτλο



> Επαναπατρισμός.
> Πειραιάς, 20 Οκτωβρίου 1945
> Βούλα Θεοχάρη Παπαϊωάννου


Πορθμειον.jpg

Espresso Venezia και Ellinis, μηπως μπορειτε να το αναγνωρισετε;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε, δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω αν είναι το ίδιο πορθμείο, αλλά τουλάχιστον μοιάζει καταπληκτικά με _αυτό το πορθμείο_, που ο _pantelis2009_ μας το είχε παρουσιάσει σε _αυτό το ποστ_ (σχετικό με τις πρώτες παντόφλες - περάματα της Σαλαμίνας) με τα στοιχεία : *"το «Αγγελική» το 1955 του Ιωάννη Αποστόλη, ξύλινο Αγγλικής κατασκευής"*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .......Και κατόπιν να αναφερθούμε στα _δώδεκα (12)_ Βρετανικά πολεμικά αποβατικά πλοία τύπου _LCT Mk4_ (κατασκευής 1942 έως 1944) που παραχωρήθησαν στην χώρα μας (στο τότε Βασιλικό Ναυτικό) αμέσως μετά την λήξη του Β'Π.Π. (1945 - 1946).
> 
> Τα _δύο_ από αυτά παρέμειναν ενταγμένα στoν στόλο του Π.Ν. μας έως το _2003_ οπότε και παροπλίσθηκαν. Διαβάζουμε σχετικά από το _hellasarmy.gr_ :
> 
> _ΜΗΛΟΣ (L 189) - ΠΡΩΗΝ L 261, ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1300_ _- ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 1300.
> __Παρελήφθη στην Αίγυπτο από τον Σημαιοφόρο Π. Αραπάκη στις 3 Οκτωβρίου 1946 - Εχρησιμοποιήθη εντατικώς για στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές όπως επίσης και για την μεταφορά προσωπικού στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος - Παροπλίσθη το 2003._


Το _ΜΗΛΟΣ (L 189)_ δεν πέρασε βέβαια ποτέ σε ιδιώτες και δεν δούλεψε ως πορθμείο σε κάποια γραμμή. Ωστόσο καλό θα ήταν μιας και σήμερα το ανακαλύψαμε μετά από πολλά χρόνια στο Πέραμα, να βάλουμε μία _σχετική παραπομπή στο ανάλογο θέμα - ποστ_ με τις φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο παρόν θέμα (2ο ποστ) μας είχε γράψει παλαιότερα ο φίλος _Ellinis_ για το φέρρυ (πρώην LCT Mk4) *ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ* ότι :




> Το 1966 το πλοίο δέχτηκε εκτεταμένη μετασκευή και  με βάση την έκταση της, θεωρήθηκε ως καινούρια κατασκευή. Έτσι δέχτηκε  νέο αριθμό νηολογίου και διακριτικό σήμα (ΝΠ 2828 - SV 3664).


Ας δούμε ακόμα ένα βρετανικό (πρώην LCT Mk4) του Β' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου (έστω και αν αυτό δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ στη χώρα μας), το οποίο θεωρήθηκε πολλά χρόνια (περίπου 30 !!!) μετά την κατασκευή του, επίσης ως "καινούρια κατασκευή". 

Το _ALABARDA_ (IMO 8954726 - Gross Tonnage: 435 - Deadweight: 340 t - Length X Breadth: 56.54m X 11.8m)

ShipSpotting.com

© Captain Johan

το οποίο οι βάσεις δεδομένων το δίνουν με έτος κατασκευής το _1971_ (!!!) και με κατασκευαστή (Builder) ναυπηγείο της Πορτογαλίας (Estaleiros Navais Do Mondego, Figueira Da Foz, Portugal) και φέρεται ακόμα και σήμερα ως ενεργό στην Αγκόλα - Δυτ. Αφρική).

----------


## Ellinis

> _ΑΝΑΦΗ (L 258)_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1293, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 1293  --  (Μετέπειτα *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ* - Ν.Π. 2385)


Mια εικόνα του ΑΝΑΦΗ, προφανώς σε πολιτικά καθήκοντα, που έχει ανέβει στο ebay.
293.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ φωτό Άρη, και δεν μιλάω βέβαια από αισθητικής άποψης, αλλά για την μοναδικότητα της. Είναι η πρώτη φωτό (και γνωρίζεις καλά πόσο έχω ψάξει την ιστορία των παλιών πρώην αποβατικών) που βλέπω έστω και αποσπασματικά το (πρώτο) _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ της Πάτρας, του Ρίου, του Κρυονερίου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _......__
> 
> ΚΥΘΗΡΑ (L 185) - ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1198 -_ _ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 1198._
> _Παρελήφθη στην Αίγυπτο από τον Σημαιοφόρο Ε. Καραγεωργόπουλο στις 3 Οκτωβρίου 1946 - Εχρησιμοποιήθη εντατικώς για στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές - Τον Νοέμβριο 1956, ενώ ευρίσκετο στην διάθεση του Υπουργείου Ανοικοδομήσεως, μετά τους σεισμούς των Ιονίων Νήσων, προσήραξε στις ακτές της Κεφαλληνίας και σχεδόν εβυθίσθη, όμως τελικώς ανειλκύσθη και εκρίθη επισκευάσιμο - Επίσης εχρησιμοποιήθη και για την επικοινωνία Ν. Περάματος-Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνος - Παροπλίσθη το 2003._
> 
> .......


Αν ενδιαφερει, βρηκα φωτογραφια του ΚΥΘΗΡΑ εδω http://adelinfm.blogspot.com/2015_05_29_archive.html
Γραφει: "Στην  φωτογραφία* παραπλεύρως απεικονίζεται το αποβατικόν αρμάτων "Κύθηρα"  (Α/Β 1198, L-185), στο λιμάνι της Σύμης στις 15 Μαΐου του 1948. "

%CF%83%CE%AC%CF%81%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B70001.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και βέβαια ενδιαφέρει η φωτό του ΚΥΘΗΡΑ, την έχουμε δει βέβαια και παλαιότερα στο θέμα των ΜΗΛΟΣ και ΚΥΘΗΡΑ _εδώ_, αλλά αυτήν την φορά είναι σαφώς σε καλύτερη ανάλυση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε ακόμα μία όμορφη απεικόνιση του πλωτού γερανού _Ζ14 (πρώην Mk1 LCT-16)_ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, σε έγχρωμη απόδοση αυτήν την φορά, (έχει συζητηθεί και έχουμε δει και άλλες φωτογραφίες του στις τελευταίες σελίδες του _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π - ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_).

001.jpg
_(Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα πρόσφατα)._

Εντύπωση μου κάνει ένα μικρό σκάφος πίσω του, σε μπλε (γκρι ???) χρώματα. Τι να ήταν άραγε ???

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο το εύρημα! Το μικρό μπλε σκάφος θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο σκάφος λιμενοφυλακής ή τελωνιακό. Κάτι παρόμοιο κυκλοφορούσε για δυο-τρεις δεκαετίες στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παλιά είχε στο μπλε κάποια σκάφη του ΛΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Πρώην αποβατικά του Β’ Π.Π. ως πορθμεία στην Ελλάδα*

Μιας και έχουν συμπληρωθεί τέσσερα χρόνια από την πρώτη παρουσίαση της λίστας που αφορά στα πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά πλοία (Βρετανικής κατασκευής στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία) τα οποία μετά την  λήξη του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου πολέμου ήρθαν - βρέθηκαν στην χώρα μας,  και μετασκευάστηκαν σε πορθμεία ανοιχτού τύπου (Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ), να την ανανεώσουμε.

Στην νέα λίστα έχουν προστεθεί τέσσερα ακόμα πλοία, τα ΑΛΚΥΩΝ (Νο8), ΑΡΙΩΝ (Νο9), ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ 9 (Νο10) και ΗΛΙΑΣ (Νο17) αλλά και περισσότερα στοιχεία σε πλοία που είχαν αναφερθεί και στην πρώτη λίστα, όπως αριθμοί ΙΜΟ, παλαιότερα ή νεότερα ονόματα. Θα πρέπει ακόμα να επισημάνω ότι ένα από τα πλοία δεν προυπήρξε ως αποβατικό αλλά ως γερμανικός πλωτός γερανός (το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ στο Νο21) και άλλα τρία, τα ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ (Νο6), ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ 9 (Νο10) και ΦΑΙΔΡΑ (Νο28) ήταν ουσιαστικά κλειστού τύπου.

Τελευταία ενημέρωση : 21 Οκτωβρίου 2017

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ* (1944 - IMO 5400097 - Ν.Π.2077 -- Πρώην LCT 1227, ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ 1227, ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ L 246)*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ* (1942 - IMO 5004831 - Ν.Π. 2043 -- Πρώην LCT-828, NORRIS CASTLE, ΝΗΡΗΙΣ)*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ* (1944 - Ν.Π. 2385 -- Πρώην LCT 1293, ΑΝΑΦΗ 1293, ΑΝΑΦΗ L 258)*ΑΘΗΝΑ* (1943 - IMO 5397604 - Ν.Π. 1512 - Ν.Θ. 202 -- Πρώην ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ II, ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ, ΦΑΙΑΞ)*ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Κ.* (1944 - Ν.Π. 2449 -- Πρώην LCT 1301, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ 1301, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ L 263)*ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ* (1946 – IMO 5002053 - Ν.Π. 1773 -- Πρώην LCT 4063, HMS JAWADA L4063)*ΑΛΙΝΑ* (1944 - IMO 5011341 - Ν.Π. 1779 -- Πρώην HAMA, ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΣ, Μετέπειτα LIBAN)*Α**ΛΚΥΩΝ* [1943 – Ν.Π. 1424 - LCT-1012, LIGHTER RN AIR No.1F]*ΑΡΙΩΝ* [1944 - IMO 7107936 - Ν.Χίου 323 - Ν.Π. 3065 – Πρώην S. CRAFT, ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ, ΦΑΝΗΣ ΙΙ]*ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ** 9* [1946 - ΙΜΟ 6620620 – Ν.Π. 2898 - Πρώην LCT 4001, HMS REDOUBT L4001, Μετέπειτα SAIED]*ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ* (1944 - IMO 5100659 - Ν.Π. 1950 -- Πρώην LCT 475)*ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ* *ΙΙ* (1942 - IMO 7234791 - Ν.Π. 2890 -- Πρώην DEPUTE JEAN HAY, ΣΠΑΡΤΗ)*ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ* (1943 - IMO 5105178 - Ν.Π. 1401 -- Πρώην LCT 136, NSC 76, HL 194, PRATO, P 39 GUSH ETSION)*ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ* (1943 - IMO 5110472 - Ν.Π. 1218 -- Πρώην ΛΕΡΟΣ)*ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π.* (1944 - IMO 5333270 - Ν.Π. 987 – Πρώην LCT-1 ή LCT-19, ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ)*ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ* (1942 - Ν.Π. 1559 -- Πρώην SAHBA, AFAMIA)*ΗΛΙΑΣ* [1944 - IMO 5158943 - Ν.Π. 2057 – Πρώην CRAFTIO]*ΗΛΙΑΣ ΙΙ* (1943 - IMO 7320459 - Ν.Π. 2387 -- Πρώην LCT 587, ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ 587, ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ L 201, ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ, ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ Σ)*ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ* (1943 - IMO 5357719 - Ν.Π. 1894 -- Πρώην LCT 825, LCF 25, Αργότερα MARINA DI SCILLA)*ΘΑΛΕΙΑ* (1943 - IMO 5357771 - Ν.Π. 1535 -- Πρώην EL SAHBA, Μετέπειτα ABER)*ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ* (1943 - IMO 5185738 - Ν. Κέρκυρας 113 - Ν.Π. 1367 - Ν.Π. 2387 - Ν. Βόλου 218  --  Πρώην "ΒΡ 48" ως γερμανικός πλωτός γερανός)*ΜΕΛΙΝΑ* (1942 – IMO 5231666 - Ν.Π. 1386 -- Πρώην LCT 328, Μετέπειτα ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ)*ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ* (1943 - IMO 5245564 - Ν.Π. 1141 - Ν. Πάτρας 34 -- Πρώην LCT 877, LCF 39, ΚΩΣ)*ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ* (1944 - Ν.Π.2084 - 2828 -- Πρώην LCT 1297, ΘΗΡΑ 1297, ΘΗΡΑ L 260)*ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙ* (1942 - IMO 6520387 - Ν. Καβάλας 110 -- Πρώην EXPO 58/1)*ΠΟΛΥΞΕΝΗ Θ.* (1942 - ΙΜΟ 6421701 - Ν.Π. 2300 -- Πρώην LCT 594, ΣΟΦΑΔΕΣ 594, ΣΟΦΑΔΕΣ L 202, Μετέπειτα ΕΡΓΟΝ Ι, ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ Ι, ΝΙΚΟΣ Χ)*ΡΟΔΟΣ* (1943 - IMO 5293963 - Ν.Π. 1147 -- Πιθανώς το πρώην LCT 620, Α/Β 620, ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ)*ΦΑΙΔΡΑ* (1946 – IMO 6722806 - Ν.Π. 2809 -- Πρώην LCT 4064, HMS SALLYPORT L4064) 
*Σημείωση :* Στο παρόν φόρουμ _Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου_ υπάρχουν ξεχωριστά θέματα για όλα τα αναφερόμενα στην λίστα πλοία, και καλό θα είναι πληροφορίες που αφορούν ένα συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο να παρουσιάζονται στο θέμα του. Στο παρόν θέμα η συζήτηση αφορά γενικότερες πληροφορίες – αναζητήσεις.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποσα εχουμε μαθει σε 8 χρονια απο τοτε που ξεκινησαμε, ιδιως λογω μερικων πραγματικων ερευνητων των σελιδων αυτων που εψαξαν και βρηκαν την ιστορια ολων αυτων των πορθμειων..

----------


## Ellinis

> 14. *ΗΛΙΑΣ* [1944 - IMO 5158943 - Ν.Π. 2057 – Πρώην CRAFTIO


Σχετικά με το ΗΛΙΑΣ να συνεισφέρω οτι ήταν μια ιδιαίτερη μορφή σκάφους που ονομάστηκε Z-craft, δηλαδή μια μπάριζα που βοηθούσε την φορτοεκφόρτωση άλλων πλοίων και τοπικές μεταφορές οχημάτων και προσωπικού. Αν και έμοιαζε με αποβατικό στην όψη δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε τέτοια καθήκοντα. Tα Z-craft ήταν σχέδιο του βρετανικού σώματος των Royal Engineers και χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στην βόρεια Αφρική και σε επιχειρήσεις στη Βιρμανία το 1945. Να παραθέσουμε και δυο φωτογραφίες τους:

z37.jpg z12.jpg
πηγή

Το ΗΛΙΑΣ είχε διαστάσεις 40,36 Χ 9,4 μ. και ήταν 322,86 κοχ ενώ ιδιοκτήτες του ήταν οι Σ. Κοντός & Η. Γκούμας. Κατά τη νηολόγηση του το 1962 καταγράφηκε οτι ναυπηγήθηκε το 1944 στην Αγγλία και οτι ήταν το πρώην υπό σημαία Λιβύης "*Z-Craft 10*". Το 1983 υπήρχε ακόμη με το ίδιο όνομα.
Εδώ υπάρχουν μερικές φωτογραφίες Z-craft μεταπολεμικά σε πολιτικά καθήκοντα. Εκεί αναφέρεται οτι όλα τα Z-Craft είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στην Ινδία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη υπερπολύτιμες οι πληροφορίες και οι φωτό που παρέθεσες για το _ΗΛΙΑΣ_. Αγνοούσα εντελώς την ύπαρξη πλοίων αυτού του τύπου. 

Από ότι βλέπω στις φωτό, η πολύ λιτή υπερκατασκευή τους ήταν ανάλογη και παρόμοια της (αρχικής) υπερκατασκευής των Βρετανικών αποβατικών LCT Μk, τουλάχιστον των τύπων Mk1 - 2 - 3, και σε σχέση με το όλο παρουσιαστικό τους με ξενίζει κάπως η χρήση του όρου "μπάριζα" χωρίς βέβαια να την αμφισβητώ.

Η αναφορά σου στους πλοιοκτήτες του, _Ηλία_ Γκούμα και _Σόλωνα_ Κοντό, μας εξηγεί και την επιλογή του ονόματος του. Να πω εδώ ότι στους ιδίους ανήκαν και τα _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ και ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ_ επίσης πλοία κατασκευασμένα κατά την διάρκεια του Β.Π.Π., το πρώτο μάλιστα αποδεδειγμένα αποβατικό τύπου LCT Mk4 (πρώην ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού). Kαι ας μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι το _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ_ μετονομάστηκε αργότερα σε _ΗΛΙΑΣ ΙΙ_.

Το _ΗΛΙΑΣ_ στις λίστες του Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) αναφέρεται ως πορθμείο, "Π/Θ", και στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως "PASSENGERS SHIP". Το θέμα όμως είναι κατά πόσον και τα τρία αυτά πλοία, _ΗΛΙΑΣ_ - _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ (ΗΛΙΑΣ ΙΙ)_ - _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ_ δούλεψαν πράγματι κάπου (και που άραγε) στην χώρα μας ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, μιας και τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχουμε βρει καμμία απολύτως αναφορά για δρομολόγηση τους σε κάποια γραμμή.

Να προσθέσω τέλος (και χωρίς σε διαβεβαιώ να παριστάνω τον "Μετά Χριστόν προφήτη" ) ότι όσον αφορά το _ΗΛΙΑΣ_ κάπου είχα υποψιαστεί το ότι δεν πρέπει να ανήκε σε κάποιo από τους γνωστούς μας τύπους αποβατικών, κι αυτό διότι όταν το είχα ψάξει, στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφερόντουσαν ως διαστάσεις του οι : *42.75m x 9.71m* (λογικά κατόπιν κάποιας μετασκευής) οι οποίες δεν αντιστοιχούσαν με κανενός τύπου αποβατικού εκ των γνωστών (πόσο δε μάλλον οι αρχικές του που ανέφερες, _40,36 Χ 9,4 μ._).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ.

Άρη, να προσθέσω σε όσα έγραψα (μιας και το σκέφτηκα μετά το χρονικό διάστημα κατά το οποίο θα μπορούσα να κάνω edit στο προηγούμενο μου ποστ), πως είναι πολύ πιθανό το όνομα _CRAFTIO_ το οποίο αναφέρεται ως προηγούμενο του _ΗΛΙΑΣ_ στις βάσεις δεδομένων, να οφείλεται σε παράφραση του ονόματος "*Z-Craft 10*". 




> .....καταγράφηκε οτι ναυπηγήθηκε το 1944 στην Αγγλία και οτι ήταν το πρώην υπό σημαία Λιβύης "*Z-Craft 10*".


Το _CRAFT 10_ δεν απέχει πολύ από το να διαβαστεί - μεταφερθεί ως _CRAFTIO_ !!!

----------


## Ellinis

Γιώργο ως πορθμείο ήταν καταχωρημένο αλλά το αν και που δούλεψε δεν το γνωρίζω. Τον όρο μπάριζα τον ανέφερα μιας και αυτά τα σκάφη αναφέρονται ως HMLZ 10,11,12... όπου τα αρχικά σήμαιναν Her Majest *Lighter* Z. 
Κρατάω επιφυλάξη ως το αν είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Αγγλία ή στην Ινδία όπως αναφέρουν συλλογικά για τα Z craft κάποιες σελίδες. Το είχα συζητήσει παλιότερα το θέμα σε ξένο φόρουμ και αν θυμάμαι καλά μου είχαν γράψει οτι είχαν ναυπηγηθεί και στην Αίγυπτο. Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι σε πιο φόρουμ ήταν η κουβέντα.
Να παραθέσω και ένα έγγραφο από το 1983, όταν το πλοίο βγήκε σε πλειστηριασμό λόγω ωφειλών της ιδιοκτήτριας "ΕΛΛΗ Μ." στον Ηλία Σ. Κοντό. To τι απέγινε μετά δεν έχει καταγραφεί και εκτιμώ οτι η έλλειψη στοιχείων οδηγεί στο οτι κάπου εκεί το πλοίο "μας τελείωσε".

Ilias 0233.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα δώδεκα (12) Βρετανικά αποβατικά αρμάτων τύπου _LCT Mk4_ που παραχωρήθησαν στην χώρα μας αμέσως μετά την λήξη του Β'Π.Π. (1945 - 1946). (περισσότερα _εδώ_)

Με αφορμή την _πρόσφατη συζήτηση_ περί των νατοικών αριθμών που δώθηκαν σε αυτά τα πλοία το 1952, να αναμοχλεύσω λίγο το θέμα των τεσσάρων εξ αυτών για τα οποία δεν γνωρίζουμε την συνέχεια τους από το 1953 και μετά. Τα _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_, _ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ_, _ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ_ και _ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ_.

Είναι δεδομένο (και λογικό) ότι αυτά τα τέσσερα δεν πήραν ποτέ νατοικούς αριθμούς (L....), αφού επισήμως "επεστράφησαν στην Βρετανία" το 1953, ...ημιεπισήμως εκποιήθηκαν εκείνη την χρονιά σε Έλληνες ιδιώτες, και ουσιαστικά μπορεί ή και τα τέσσερα ή κάποια έστω από αυτά να είχαν εκποιηθεί σε ιδιώτες και αρκετά πριν το 1953 (π.χ. το ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ συγκεντρώνει πολλές πιθανότητες να ήταν το μετέπειτα ΡΟΔΟΣ το οποίο νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά τον Φεβρουάριο του 1950).

Στο ιστορικό τους όμως συναντάμε και κάτι το παράδοξο. Εκτός από το ότι λογικά δεν αναφέρεται νατοικός αριθμός, δεν αναφέρεται (εκλείπει εντελώς) και ο πρότερος ελληνικός αριθμός τους. Στο _hellasarmy.gr_ περιγράφονται - αναφέρονται ως :

_ΒΡΑΧΝΙ - ΑΠΟΒΑΤΙΚΟΝ ΑΡΜΑΤΩΝ - ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 607
ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ  - ΑΠΟΒΑΤΙΚΟΝ ΑΡΜΑΤΩΝ - ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 625
ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ - ΑΠΟΒΑΤΙΚΟΝ ΑΡΜΑΤΩΝ - ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 619
ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ - ΑΠΟΒΑΤΙΚΟΝ ΑΡΜΑΤΩΝ - ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 620_

την ίδια στιγμή που στα υπόλοιπα οκτώ αναφέρεται (ο πρότερος ελληνικός αριθμός). Ένα παράδειγμα, που ισχύει όμως επακριβώς και για τα οκτώ :

_ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ (L 246) - ΑΠΟΒΑΤΙΚΟΝ ΑΡΜΑΤΩΝ - ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 1227 - ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 1227_

Από την στιγμή λοιπόν που τα υπόλοιπα οκτώ διατήρησαν (αρχικά) και στο πολεμικό μας ναυτικό τον αριθμό με τον οποίο κατασκευάστηκαν στην Βρετανία με την προσθήκη του "Α/Β", δεν θα έπρεπε αντίστοιχα και τα ΒΡΑΧΝΙ, ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ, ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ, ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ να αναφέρονται ως ΒΡΑΧΝΙ (Α/Β 607), ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ (Α/Β 625), ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ (Α/Β 619), ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ (Α/Β 620) ??? Τι να συμβαίνει άραγε εδώ ??? Κάποιο λάθος - παράληψη του hellasarmy.gr (αλλά λάθος και στα τέσσερα ???) ή μήπως αυτά τα τέσσερα εντάχθηκαν μόνο τυπικά στο πολεμικό μας ναυτικό, και ουσιαστικά είχαν παραχωρηθεί εξ' αρχής από αυτό σε άλλους κρατικούς φορείς (π.χ. ΟΔΙΣΥ, ΣΔΒΕ κ.α.) ???

Στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα ας συνυπολογίσουμε και την "μόνο στα χαρτιά επιστροφή" τους μόλις το 1953 στην Βρετανία, εν πλήρει αντιθέσει με τα άλλα έξι τα οποία "επεστράφησαν" (επίσης βέβαια μόνο στα χαρτιά) δέκα χρόνια μετά, το 1963.

----------


## Ellinis

> Κάποιο λάθος - παράληψη του hellasarmy.gr (αλλά λάθος και στα τέσσερα ???) ή μήπως αυτά τα τέσσερα εντάχθηκαν μόνο τυπικά στο πολεμικό μας ναυτικό, και ουσιαστικά είχαν παραχωρηθεί εξ' αρχής από αυτό σε άλλους κρατικούς φορείς (π.χ. ΟΔΙΣΥ, ΣΔΒΕ κ.α.)


Στο νέο βιβλίο Τα Πλοια του Ναυτικού, αναφέρεται οτι χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές ενω τα τρια (πλην του ΠΑΛΑΙΩΧΩΡΙ) χρησιμευσαν και στις επιχειρήσεις του εμφυλίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στο νέο βιβλίο Τα Πλοια του Ναυτικού, αναφέρεται οτι χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές ενω τα τρια (πλην του ΠΑΛΑΙΩΧΩΡΙ) χρησιμευσαν και στις επιχειρήσεις του εμφυλίου.


Άρη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Θεωρώ πολύ χρήσιμη την αναφορά ότι τα ΒΡΑΧΝΙ, ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ, ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ χρησίμευσαν και στις επιχειρήσεις του εμφυλίου, εν αντιθέσει με την αναφορά ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε "στρατιωτικές και κρατικές μεταφορές" την οποία θεωρώ ως "κλισέ" έκφραση. Είναι και "αόριστη - γενικόλογη" από την στιγμή που εμπεριέχει και το "κρατικές", αναφέρεται επακριβώς για όλα τα αποβατικά αρμάτων (τουλάχιστον), και ούτως ή άλλως θα έπρεπε να αναφερθεί αφού και τα τέσσερα τυπικά (αν όχι και ουσιαστικά) μέχρι το 1953 ανήκαν στο πολεμικό μας ναυτικό. Το ερώτημα είναι, στο νέο βιβλίο "Τα Πλοία του Ναυτικού", αναφέρονται επίσης μόνο με τα ονόματα τους, ή και με τον προσδιορισμό - αριθμό - διακριτικό τους A/B .... ???

Χρήσιμη και η πληροφορία ότι το ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ δεν συμμετείχε στις επιχειρήσεις του εμφυλίου. Πιθανόν λόγω του ότι ήταν το μοναδικό από τα δώδεκα (τουλάχιστον εξ όσων γνωρίζουμε) που έφερε στο γκαράζ του ράγες, να εχρησιμοποιείτο εκείνη την περίοδο κυρίως σε καθήκοντα μεταφοράς συρμών. Κάτι βέβαια που όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί του δίνει πολύ μεγάλες πιθανότητες να είναι το μετέπειτα _ΡΟΔΟΣ_.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πιστεύω πως εκτός του ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΏΡΙ (που και γι αυτό όμως θα πρέπει να το επιβεβαιώσουμε), για τα άλλα τρία πολύ δύσκολα θα μάθουμε την συνέχεια τους από το 1953 και μετά. Ούτως ή άλλως, το μόνο γνωστό μας πρώην αποβατικό και μετέπειτα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ που θα μπορούσε να είναι η συνέχεια ενός εκ των τριών ΒΡΑΧΝΙ, ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ, ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ είναι το _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ (ΛΕΡΟΣ)_. Όλα τα άλλα πρώην αποβατικά έχουν ταυτοποιηθεί μέσα από παλαιότερες συζητήσεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σχετική αναφορά κάνω κ εγώ στο δικό μου "Το Ναυτικό στις πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις του 1946-49" ποστ 10.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ερώτημα είναι, στο νέο βιβλίο "Τα Πλοία του Ναυτικού", αναφέρονται επίσης μόνο με τα ονόματα τους, ή και με τον προσδιορισμό - αριθμό - διακριτικό τους A/B .... ???


Αναφέρονται μόνο με το αγγλικό διακριτικό τους L... , χωρίς κάτι διαφορετικό ελληνικό. 

Nα προσθέσω οτι στο βιβλίο αναφέρει οτι το ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ εκποιήθηκε σε ιδιώτες (όπως αναφέρει και για τα άλλα τρία) αλλά προσθέτει ειδικά σε αυτο οτι μετατράπηκε σε πορθμείο. Κρατάω όμως σοβαρή επιφύλαξη για το αν αυτό προήλθε από πρωτογενής πηγές ή προέκυψε από αυτά που έχουμε γράψει εμείς στις σελίδες του nautilia που εξάλλο αναφέρεται στις βιβλιογραφικές πηγές του εν λόγω βιβλίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αναφέρονται μόνο με το αγγλικό διακριτικό τους L... , χωρίς κάτι διαφορετικό ελληνικό. 
> 
> Nα προσθέσω οτι στο βιβλίο αναφέρει οτι το ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ εκποιήθηκε σε ιδιώτες (όπως αναφέρει και για τα άλλα τρία) αλλά προσθέτει ειδικά σε αυτο οτι μετατράπηκε σε πορθμείο. Κρατάω όμως σοβαρή επιφύλαξη για το αν αυτό προήλθε από πρωτογενής πηγές ή προέκυψε από αυτά που έχουμε γράψει εμείς στις σελίδες του nautilia που εξάλλο αναφέρεται στις βιβλιογραφικές πηγές του εν λόγω βιβλίου.


Σωστά αφού ο Νταλούμης (συγγραφέας) ασχολείται μόνο με το ΠΝ κ δεν πρέπει να έχει γνώση γιά εμπορικά σκάφη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να δούμε ακόμα μία όμορφη απεικόνιση του πλωτού γερανού _Ζ14 (πρώην Mk1 LCT-16)_ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, σε έγχρωμη απόδοση αυτήν την φορά, (έχει συζητηθεί και έχουμε δει και άλλες φωτογραφίες του στις τελευταίες σελίδες του _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π - ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_).
> 
> 001.jpg
> _(Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα πρόσφατα)._


Πως θα μπορούσαμε αλήθεια να μάθουμε τι απέγινε ο πλωτός γερανός _Ζ 14 - πρώην Mk1 LCT-16_ μετά το τέλος της χρησιμοποίησης του στο λιμάνι του _Ηρακλείου_ ??? Κάποιες πληροφορίες που έμαθα πρόσφατα κάνουν λόγο για πιθανή συνέχεια του (ή τουλάχιστον βασικού μέρους του) για πολλά ακόμα χρόνια (δεκαετίες) στις πορθμειακές γραμμές της χώρας μας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του αμέσως προηγουμένου ποστ μου, να διευκρινίσω (μιας και δεν το εξέφρασα σωστά) ότι αυτό που θα ήθελα ει δυνατόν να μάθουμε, δεν είναι τόσο το τι απέγινε ο πλωτός γερανός _Ζ 14 - πρώην Mk1 LCT-16_ μετά το Ηράκλειο και την Κρήτη, όσο το πότε (χρονολογία) σταμάτησε να δουλεύει - εκεί, και αν υπάρχουν στοιχεία ή από τα νηολόγια ή από αλλού, τον λόγο (πώληση αλλού στην Ελλάδα, διάλυση ???).

Αν για παράδειγμα μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε ότι σταμάτησε να δουλεύει στην Κρήτη στις αρχές δεκαετίας '60 και είτε πουλήθηκε είτε οδηγήθηκε προς διάλυση στην Θεσσαλονίκη, θα έχουμε κάνει ένα πολύ καλό "βήμα" ως προς την επιβεβαίωση των πληροφοριών στις οποίες αναφέρθηκα στο προηγούμενο ποστ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Πρώην αποβατικά του Β’ Π.Π. ως πορθμεία στην Ελλάδα*

Νέα ενημέρωση  της λίστας που αφορά στα πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά πλοία (Βρετανικής κατασκευής στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία) τα οποία μετά την λήξη του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου πολέμου ήρθαν - βρέθηκαν στην χώρα μας, και μετασκευάστηκαν σε πορθμεία ανοιχτού τύπου (Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ).

Στη νέα λίστα έχουν προστεθεί δύο ακόμα πλοία, στο Νο 5 το _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_ για το οποίο πρόσφατα μάθαμε ότι αποτελούσε μετασκευή από υδροφόρα και πρώην αποβατικό του *Α’* Παγκοσμίου πολέμου, και στο Νο 14 το _ΕΝΤΑ_. Θα πρέπει ακόμα να επισημάνω ότι ένα από τα πλοία δεν προυπήρξε ως αποβατικό αλλά ως γερμανικός πλωτός γερανός (το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ στο Νο 23) και άλλα τρία, τα ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ (Νο 7), ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ 9 (Νο 11) και ΦΑΙΔΡΑ (Νο 30) ήταν ουσιαστικά κλειστού τύπου.

Φτάσαμε λοιπόν αισίως στον αριθμό τριάντα (30), και βέβαια η αναζήτηση και άλλων πλοίων πρώην αποβατικών συνεχίζεται, με τουλάχιστον τρία ακόμα να θέτουν σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για ταυτοποίηση και ένταξη τους στην λίστα. Τα _ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΖΑΜΠΑΖΑΣ_ (πιθανόν πρώην αποβατικό τύπου LCT Μκ1), _ΙΑΣΩΝ_ (πιθανόν να προήλθε από μετασκευή του πλωτού γερανού Ζ 14 – LCT 16  επίσης τύπου LCT Μκ1) και _ΤΕΡΕΖΑ_.

Τελευταία ενημέρωση : 29 Δεκεμβρίου 2017

01. _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ [1944 - IMO 5400097 - Ν.Π.2077 -- Πρώην LCT 1227, ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ 1227, ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ L 246]

02. _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ [1942 - IMO 5004831 - Ν.Π. 2043 -- Πρώην LCT-828, NORRIS CASTLE, ΝΗΡΗΙΣ]

03. _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ [1944 - Ν.Π. 2385 -- Πρώην LCT 1293, ΑΝΑΦΗ 1293, ΑΝΑΦΗ L 258]

04. _ΑΘΗΝΑ_ [1943 - IMO 5397604 - Ν.Π. 1512 - Ν.Θ. 202 -- Πρώην ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ II, ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ, ΦΑΙΑΞ]

05. _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α._ [1915 - Ν.Π. 1445 - Ν. Χίου 380 -- Πρώην Χ.191 (X-lighter), Κ.3, ΟΥΡΑΝΙΑ (υδροφόρα), ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΩΣΟΣ]

06. _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Κ._ [1944 - Ν.Π. 2449 -- Πρώην LCT 1301, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ 1301, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ L 263]

07. _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_ [1946 – IMO 5002053 - Ν.Π. 1773 -- Πρώην LCT 4063, HMS JAWADA L4063]

08. _ΑΛΙΝΑ_ [1944 - IMO 5011341 - Ν.Π. 1779 -- Πρώην HAMA, ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΣ, Μετέπειτα LIBAN]

09. _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ [1943 – Ν.Π. 1424 - LCT-1012, LIGHTER RN AIR No.1F]

10. _ΑΡΙΩΝ_ [1944 - IMO 7107936 - Ν.Χίου 323 - Ν.Π. 3065 – Πρώην S. CRAFT, ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ, ΦΑΝΗΣ ΙΙ]

11. _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ 9_ [1946 - ΙΜΟ 6620620 – Ν.Π. 2898 - Πρώην LCT 4001, HMS REDOUBT L4001, Μετέπειτα SAIED]

12. _ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ_ [1944 - IMO 5100659 - Ν.Π. 1950 -- Πρώην LCT 475]

13. _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ_ _ΙΙ_ [1942 - IMO 7234791 - Ν.Π. 2890 -- Πρώην DEPUTE JEAN HAY, ΣΠΑΡΤΗ]

14. _ΕΝΤΑ_ [1944 - Ν.Π. 2188 -- Πρώην Z-Craft 4]

15. _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ [1943 - IMO 5105178 - Ν.Π. 1401 -- Πρώην LCT 136, NSC 76, HL 194, PRATO, P 39 GUSH ETSION]

16. _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ [1943 - IMO 5110472 - Ν.Π. 1218 -- Πρώην ΛΕΡΟΣ]

17. _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π._ [1944 - IMO 5333270 - Ν.Π. 987 -- Πρώην LCT-1 ή LCT-19, ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ]

18. _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ [1942 - Ν.Π. 1559 -- Πρώην SAHBA, AFAMIA]

19. _ΗΛΙΑΣ_ [1944 - IMO 5158943 - Ν.Π. 2057 – Πρώην Z-Craft 10]

20. _ΗΛΙΑΣ ΙΙ_ [1943 - IMO 7320459 - Ν.Π. 2387 -- Πρώην LCT 587, ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ 587, ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ L 201, ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ, ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ Σ]

21. _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ [1943 - IMO 5357719 - Ν.Π. 1894 -- Πρώην LCT 825, LCF 25, Αργότερα MARINA DI SCILLA]

22. _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_ [1943 - IMO 5357771 - Ν.Π. 1535 -- Πρώην EL SAHBA, Μετέπειτα ABER]

23. _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ [1943 - IMO 5185738 - Ν. Κέρκυρας 113 - Ν.Π. 1367 - Ν.Π. 2387 - Ν. Βόλου 218 -- Πρώην "ΒΡ 48" ως γερμανικός πλωτός γερανός]

24. _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ [1942 – IMO 5231666 - Ν.Π. 1386 -- Πρώην LCT 328, Μετέπειτα ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ]

25. _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ [1943 - IMO 5245564 - Ν.Π. 1141 - Ν. Πάτρας 34 -- Πρώην LCT 877, LCF 39, ΚΩΣ]

26. _ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ_ [1944 - Ν.Π.2084 - 2828 -- Πρώην LCT 1297, ΘΗΡΑ 1297, ΘΗΡΑ L 260]

27. _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙ_ [1942 - IMO 6520387 - Ν. Καβάλας 110 -- Πρώην EXPO 58/1]

28. _ΠΟΛΥΞΕΝΗ Θ._ [1942 - ΙΜΟ 6421701 - Ν.Π. 2300 -- Πρώην LCT 594, ΣΟΦΑΔΕΣ 594, ΣΟΦΑΔΕΣ L 202, Μετέπειτα ΕΡΓΟΝ Ι, ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ Ι, ΝΙΚΟΣ Χ]

29. _ΡΟΔΟΣ_ [1943 - IMO 5293963 - Ν.Π. 1147 -- Πιθανώς το πρώην LCT 620, Α/Β 620, ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ]

30. _ΦΑΙΔΡΑ_ [1946 – IMO 6722806 - Ν.Π. 2809 -- Πρώην LCT 4064, HMS SALLYPORT L4064]

*Σημείωση :* Τα ονόματα με κόκκινους χαρακτήρες λειτουργούν ως παραπομπές (links) στα ξεχωριστά θέματα - συζητήσεις των πλοίων. Καλό θα είναι πληροφορίες που αφορούν ένα συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο να παρουσιάζονται στο θέμα του. Στο παρόν θέμα η συζήτηση αφορά γενικότερες πληροφορίες – αναζητήσεις.

----------


## npapad

> Σχετικά με το ΗΛΙΑΣ να συνεισφέρω οτι ήταν μια ιδιαίτερη μορφή σκάφους που ονομάστηκε Z-craft, δηλαδή μια μπάριζα που βοηθούσε την φορτοεκφόρτωση άλλων πλοίων και τοπικές μεταφορές οχημάτων και προσωπικού. Αν και έμοιαζε με αποβατικό στην όψη δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε τέτοια καθήκοντα. Tα Z-craft ήταν σχέδιο του βρετανικού σώματος των Royal Engineers και χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στην βόρεια Αφρική και σε επιχειρήσεις στη Βιρμανία το 1945. Να παραθέσουμε και δυο φωτογραφίες τους:
> 
> z37.jpg z12.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> Το ΗΛΙΑΣ είχε διαστάσεις 40,36 Χ 9,4 μ. και ήταν 322,86 κοχ ενώ ιδιοκτήτες του ήταν οι Σ. Κοντός & Η. Γκούμας. Κατά τη νηολόγηση του το 1962 καταγράφηκε οτι ναυπηγήθηκε το 1944 στην Αγγλία και οτι ήταν το πρώην υπό σημαία Λιβύης "*Z-Craft 10*". Το 1983 υπήρχε ακόμη με το ίδιο όνομα.
> Εδώ υπάρχουν μερικές φωτογραφίες Z-craft μεταπολεμικά σε πολιτικά καθήκοντα. Εκεί αναφέρεται οτι όλα τα Z-Craft είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στην Ινδία.





> Άρη υπερπολύτιμες οι πληροφορίες και οι φωτό που παρέθεσες για το _ΗΛΙΑΣ_. Αγνοούσα εντελώς την ύπαρξη πλοίων αυτού του τύπου. 
> 
> Από ότι βλέπω στις φωτό, η πολύ λιτή υπερκατασκευή τους ήταν ανάλογη και παρόμοια της (αρχικής) υπερκατασκευής των Βρετανικών αποβατικών LCT Μk, τουλάχιστον των τύπων Mk1 - 2 - 3, και σε σχέση με το όλο παρουσιαστικό τους με ξενίζει κάπως η χρήση του όρου "μπάριζα" χωρίς βέβαια να την αμφισβητώ.
> 
> Η αναφορά σου στους πλοιοκτήτες του, _Ηλία_ Γκούμα και _Σόλωνα_ Κοντό, μας εξηγεί και την επιλογή του ονόματος του. Να πω εδώ ότι στους ιδίους ανήκαν και τα _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ και ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ_ επίσης πλοία κατασκευασμένα κατά την διάρκεια του Β.Π.Π., το πρώτο μάλιστα αποδεδειγμένα αποβατικό τύπου LCT Mk4 (πρώην ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού). Kαι ας μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι το _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ_ μετονομάστηκε αργότερα σε _ΗΛΙΑΣ ΙΙ_.
> 
> Το _ΗΛΙΑΣ_ στις λίστες του Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) αναφέρεται ως πορθμείο, "Π/Θ", και στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως "PASSENGERS SHIP". Το θέμα όμως είναι κατά πόσον και τα τρία αυτά πλοία, _ΗΛΙΑΣ_ - _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ (ΗΛΙΑΣ ΙΙ)_ - _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ_ δούλεψαν πράγματι κάπου (και που άραγε) στην χώρα μας ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, μιας και τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχουμε βρει καμμία απολύτως αναφορά για δρομολόγηση τους σε κάποια γραμμή.
> 
> Να προσθέσω τέλος (και χωρίς σε διαβεβαιώ να παριστάνω τον "Μετά Χριστόν προφήτη" ) ότι όσον αφορά το _ΗΛΙΑΣ_ κάπου είχα υποψιαστεί το ότι δεν πρέπει να ανήκε σε κάποιo από τους γνωστούς μας τύπους αποβατικών, κι αυτό διότι όταν το είχα ψάξει, στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφερόντουσαν ως διαστάσεις του οι : *42.75m x 9.71m* (λογικά κατόπιν κάποιας μετασκευής) οι οποίες δεν αντιστοιχούσαν με κανενός τύπου αποβατικού εκ των γνωστών (πόσο δε μάλλον οι αρχικές του που ανέφερες, _40,36 Χ 9,4 μ._).





> Γιώργο ως πορθμείο ήταν καταχωρημένο αλλά το αν και που δούλεψε δεν το γνωρίζω. Τον όρο μπάριζα τον ανέφερα μιας και αυτά τα σκάφη αναφέρονται ως HMLZ 10,11,12... όπου τα αρχικά σήμαιναν Her Majest *Lighter* Z. 
> Κρατάω επιφυλάξη ως το αν είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Αγγλία ή στην Ινδία όπως αναφέρουν συλλογικά για τα Z craft κάποιες σελίδες. Το είχα συζητήσει παλιότερα το θέμα σε ξένο φόρουμ και αν θυμάμαι καλά μου είχαν γράψει οτι είχαν ναυπηγηθεί και στην Αίγυπτο. Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι σε πιο φόρουμ ήταν η κουβέντα.
> Να παραθέσω και ένα έγγραφο από το 1983, όταν το πλοίο βγήκε σε πλειστηριασμό λόγω ωφειλών της ιδιοκτήτριας "ΕΛΛΗ Μ." στον Ηλία Σ. Κοντό. To τι απέγινε μετά δεν έχει καταγραφεί και εκτιμώ οτι η έλλειψη στοιχείων οδηγεί στο οτι κάπου εκεί το πλοίο "μας τελείωσε".
> 
> Ilias 0233.jpg


Όσον αφορά το ΗΛΙΑΣ, οι Lloyd's Registers της εποχής αναφέρουν ότι το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε στην Αγγλία (UK), και ήταν καταχωρημένο με το όνομα ILIAS I και όχι σκέτο ILIAS (στους Registers). ΔΔΣ SYIN, 273 gt και έφερε 2 εξακύλινδρες μηχανές ντίζελ 276 BHP κατασκευασμένες από την Gray Marine.

[English]
About ILIAS, Lloyd's Register of Shipping (70's editions) report that the vessel was registered under the name ILIAS I, built in the U.K, 273 gt, call sign SYIN and had 2 oil engines, 6 cyl. each 276 BHP built by Gray Marine.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πριν λίγα χρόνια, στο ποστ _Νο 11_ στο παρόν θέμα και σε _αυτή την φωτό_, είχαμε δει ένα αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_ στον μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα. Ο διακριτικός του αριθμός ήταν _L 244_ και τότε είχαμε αναρωτηθεί (χωρίς ποτέ να δωθεί απάντηση) ποιό _άραγε να ήταν_, από την στιγμή που αυτός ο αριθμός δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά στα ιστορικά στοιχεία του Π.Ν.

Κατά απίστευτη σύμπτωση, πριν λίγες ημέρες βρήκα ακόμα μία παλιά φωτογραφία, από το ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο, και πάλι με ένα αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_, και πάλι με άγνωστο και πουθενά αναφερόμενο διακριτικό αριθμό, _L 203_.

dimitriskrasonikolakis.blogspot.gr.jpg__01.jpg
_Πηγή : dimitriskrasonikolakis.blogspot.gr

_Να θυμίσουμε εδώ ότι το _L 201_ ήταν το ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ (μετέπειτα ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ) ενώ το _L 202_ ήταν το ΣΟΦΑΔΕΣ (μετέπειτα ΠΟΛΥΞΕΝΗ Θ), _περισσότερα εδώ_. Και τα ερωτήματα βέβαια παραμένουν : Ποιά ήταν άραγε τα αποβατικά _L 244_ και _L 203_ ??? Λογικά κάποια εκ των τριών "αγνώστων", _ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ_, _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_, _ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ_, αλλά για ποιό λόγο αυτοί οι διακριτικοί αριθμοί δεν εμφανίζονται ούτε στα λίγα πράγματι στοιχεία τους, αλλά και ούτε πουθενά αλλού, λόγου χάριν στα ιστορικά πλοία του Π.Ν. ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αλλά για ποιό λόγο αυτοί οι διακριτικοί αριθμοί δεν εμφανίζονται ούτε στα λίγα πράγματι στοιχεία τους, αλλά και ούτε πουθενά αλλού, λόγου χάριν στα ιστορικά πλοία του Π.Ν. ???


Δυστυχώς φίλε μου όταν μπλέκει το δημόσιο...
Το site του ΠΝ είναι γιά κλάματα,όλα στο πόδι. Είναι γιά να βολεύονται τα "δικά μας παιδιά".
Θα σου πρότεινα να ψάξεις στο www.yin.mil.gr

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_ΒΙΚΤΩΡ_ ευχαριστώ για την συνδρομή, ωστόσο ...τζίφος η υπόθεση, αποβατικά πλοία με τους διακριτικούς αριθμούς _L 203_ και _L 244_ δεν εμφανίζονται πουθενά. Ούτε ακόμα και στο πολύ καλό site (τουλάχιστον από άποψη καταγραφών) _hellasarmy.gr_ όπου στις λίστες του υπάρχουν πολλά πλοία μη καταγεγραμμένα στην ιστοσελίδα του Π.Ν. Μία πιθανή εξήγηση για αυτό θα μπορούσε να ήταν η παρακάτω.

Όπως είχα γράψει παλαιότερα εδώ, από τα δώδεκα (12) Βρετανικά πολεμικά αποβατικά πλοία τύπου _LCT Mk4_  (κατασκευής 1942 έως 1944) που παραχωρήθησαν στην χώρα μας (στο τότε  Βασιλικό Ναυτικό) αμέσως μετά την λήξη του Β'Π.Π. (1945 - 1946), για τα οκτώ υπάρχουν καταγραφές ως προς τους νατοικούς αριθμούς τους οποίους είχαν αποκτήσει. Ένα παράδειγμα από αυτά τα οκτώ αποβατικά (το οποίο ισχύει επακριβώς και για τα άλλα επτά) είναι το _ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ_ το οποίο αναφέρεται ως :

_ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ (L 201)_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ Α/Β 587, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 587

Όπως παρατηρούμε είχε κατασκευαστεί ως LCT 587, όταν δώθηκε στην χώρα μας έγινε το Α/Β 587 (διατήρησε δηλαδή τον ίδιο αριθμό όπως και τα υπόλοιπα επτά), και κατόπιν, πιθανότατα το 1952 όπως είχες αναφερθεί και εσύ,




> Οπότε συμπεραίνουμε ότι τουλάχιστον σε αυτά  τα σκάφη οι νατοϊκοι αριθμοί πρέπει να μπήκαν με την είσοδό μας στο ΝΑΤΟ  το 1952.


πήρε τον νατοικό αριθμό L 201 (όπως πήραν αντίστοιχα τον δικό τους νατοικό αριθμό και τα άλλα επτά).

Υπήρξαν όμως και τα άλλα τέσσερα αποβατικά, _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_, _ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ,_ _ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ,_ _ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ,_ τα οποία σύμφωνα με τις καταγραφές επιστράφησαν στην Αγγλία (αλλά ουσιαστικά εκποιήθηκαν σε ιδιώτες) είτε το 1953 είτε και πολύ νωρίτερα. Δεν είναι λοιπόν και πολύ απίθανο, αυτά τα τέσσερα ή κάποια από αυτά, (μιας και αν το ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ ήταν το μετέπειτα ΡΟΔΟΣ είχε εκχωρηθεί σε ιδιώτες τουλάχιστον από το 1950) να πήραν μεν το 1952 νατοικούς αριθμούς (και εδώ τώρα ερχόμαστε στα _L 203_ και _L 244_), τους οποίους όμως εκ των πραγμάτων διατήρησαν για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα ώστε να μην υπήρξαν καταγραφές (μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα των αρχών του '50).

Και πάλι όμως υπάρχει ένα κενό. Για τα _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_, _ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ,_ _ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ,_ _ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ_, εκτός από νατοικούς αριθμούς, δεν υπάρχουν καταγραφές ούτε καν ως _Α/Β ..._ (δες πάλι το παράδειγμα του ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ), είναι καταγεγραμμένα μόνο ως : _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 607, _ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ ΗMS LCT 619, _ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 620, _ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ_  --  ΠΡΩΗΝ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ HMS LCT 625.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πριν λίγα χρόνια, στο ποστ _Νο 11_ στο παρόν θέμα και σε _αυτή την φωτό_, είχαμε δει ένα αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_ στον μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα. Ο διακριτικός του αριθμός ήταν _L 244_ και τότε είχαμε αναρωτηθεί (χωρίς ποτέ να δωθεί απάντηση) ποιό _άραγε να ήταν_, από την στιγμή που αυτός ο αριθμός δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά στα ιστορικά στοιχεία του Π.Ν.
> 
> Κατά απίστευτη σύμπτωση, πριν λίγες ημέρες βρήκα ακόμα μία παλιά φωτογραφία, από το ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο, και πάλι με ένα αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_, και πάλι με άγνωστο και πουθενά αναφερόμενο διακριτικό αριθμό, _L 203_.
> 
> dimitriskrasonikolakis.blogspot.gr.jpg__01.jpg
> _Πηγή : dimitriskrasonikolakis.blogspot.gr
> 
> _Να θυμίσουμε εδώ ότι το _L 201_ ήταν το ΚΑΝΔΑΝΟΣ (μετέπειτα ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ) ενώ το _L 202_ ήταν το ΣΟΦΑΔΕΣ (μετέπειτα ΠΟΛΥΞΕΝΗ Θ), _περισσότερα εδώ_. Και τα ερωτήματα βέβαια παραμένουν : Ποιά ήταν άραγε τα αποβατικά _L 244_ και _L 203_ ??? Λογικά κάποια εκ των τριών "αγνώστων", _ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ_, _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_, _ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ_, αλλά για ποιό λόγο αυτοί οι διακριτικοί αριθμοί δεν εμφανίζονται ούτε στα λίγα πράγματι στοιχεία τους, αλλά και ούτε πουθενά αλλού, λόγου χάριν στα ιστορικά πλοία του Π.Ν. ???


Την αναγνώριση του άγνωστου _L 244_ την κάναμε, _εδώ_.

Όσον αφορά το έτερον άγνωστο, το _L 203_, είμαι σε θέση να επιβεβαιώσω ότι ήταν πράγματι ένα εκ των _ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ_, _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_, _ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ_, με συντριπτικά περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ήταν το _ΒΡΑΧΝΙ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σχετικά με τα "γενοφάσκια" του σκάφους _(ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ)_, να αναφέρω οτι το νηολόγιο της Πάτρας αναφέρει οτι προηγουμένος ήταν το "πρώην ΚΩΣ" LCT-39 (μπορεί να έγραφε και LCF και να μην το πρόσεξα) και οτι εκποιήθηκε από τον ΟΔΙΣΥ ως "πλεονάζον συμμαχικό υλικό". Περί Π.Ν. (ή Β.Ν. τεσπα) δεν είδα κάποια αναφορά. Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση οτι δεν πέρασε ποτέ από το Π.Ν. και το λεω αυτό γιατί το 1945-51 το Π.Ν. διέθετε την ακταιωρό ΚΩΣ που είχε δωθεί δανεική από τους Άγγλους, άρα δεν μπορεί να είχε δυο πλοία με το ίδιο όνομα. Εκτιμώ οτι το σκάφος πήγε κατευθείαν από τους Άγγλους που δεν το χρειάζονταν στον ΟΔΙΣΥ και αυτός το εκποίησε σε ιδιώτες. Την ίδια πορεία μέσω ΟΔΙΣΥ πρέπει να ακολούθησαν και τα ΛΕΡΟΣ/ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ και ΡΟΔΟΣ.


Σε μία σημερινή μου "βόλτα" στο διαδίκτυο, σε ιστοσελίδα του facebook σχετική με παλιές φωτογραφίες της Πάτρας, έπεσα επάνω σε ένα αναπάντεχο σχόλιο το οποίο είχε υποβληθεί σε φωτό από τον μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου. Συγκεκριμμένα αναφερόταν ότι το γνωστό μας φέρρυ - πρώην αποβατικό _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ πριν μετασκευαστεί και μετονομαστεί έφερε το όνομα _ΚΑΣΟΣ_ και ανήκε στο Β.Ν.

Μέχρι σήμερα όμως γνωρίζαμε (και από καλές πηγές) ότι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ πριν εκποιηθεί από το κράτος σε ιδιώτες, ανήκε μεν στο Β.Ν. μας αλλά έφερε το όνομα _ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ_.
_
Άγιος Ανδρέας [Σέριφος (L 246) - Α/Β 1227 - LCT 1227]_ 

Αν το αναφερόμενο όνομα ήταν κάποιο άλλο εκτός του _ΚΑΣΟΣ_ (π.χ. ....ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ !!!) δεν θα έδινα καμία απολύτως σημασία στο σχόλιο, και θα το θεωρούσα απλά ως ένα λανθασμένο στοιχείο. Η βέβαιη όμως ύπαρξη του _ΚΩΣ / ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_, του _ΛΕΡΟΣ / ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ αλλά και του _ΡΟΔΟΣ_, με υποχρεώνουν τουλάχιστον να το σκεφτώ αρκετά το θέμα.......

Ο Άρης στο ποστ που παραθέτω, μας είχε πει ότι ως προσωπική του εκτίμηση ότι το _ΚΩΣ / ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ :




> δεν πέρασε ποτέ από το Π.Ν. γιατί το 1945-51 το  Π.Ν. διέθετε την ακταιωρό ΚΩΣ που είχε δωθεί δανεική από τους Άγγλους,  άρα δεν μπορεί να είχε δυο πλοία με το ίδιο όνομα.


Ομοίως, το 1945-51(52) το  Π.Ν. διέθετε την ακταιωρό ΚΑΣΟΣ που είχε δωθεί επίσης δανεική από τους Άγγλους, κι όμως, βλέπουμε το ίδιο όνομα ΚΑΣΟΣ να αναφέρεται και για το (ίδιου τύπου με το ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ) ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (αν φυσικά δεν πρόκειται για λάθος). Και μάλιστα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι το ΚΑΣΟΣ (???) - ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ είχε περάσει από το Β.Ν.

Άρα..... τι μπορούμε άραγε να υποθέσουμε ???

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Γιώργο, ομορφος ο συλλογισμος σου κατά την καταχώρηση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΈΑΣ στα νηολόγια καταγράφηκε ως πρώην ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ και για να μην αφήσει καμία πιθανότητα για παρερμηνεία ο νηολογος κατέγραψε και το διακριτικο του, συγκεκριμένα το "Νο. 1227". Οποτε η αναφορά στο διαδίκτυο περι πρώην Κάσος, σίγουρα δεν ευσταθεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα από τα αποβατικά του Π.Ν. σε εορτασμό των Θεοφανείων στον Πειραιά. Νομίζω οτι ο διακριτικός αριθμός του τελειώνει σε 58 οπότε πρέπει να είναι το ΑΝΑΦΗ L258

lctxx8 εορτασμός της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδος εις το Πασαλιμάνι το[...].jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα από τα αποβατικά του Π.Ν. σε εορτασμό των Θεοφανείων στον Πειραιά. Νομίζω οτι ο διακριτικός αριθμός του τελειώνει σε 58 οπότε πρέπει να είναι το ΑΝΑΦΗ L258
> 
> lctxx8 εορτασμός της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδος εις το Πασαλιμάνι το[...].jpg
> πηγή


Ναυτική Εβδομάδα στο Πασα Λιμάνι γράφει κ πρέπει να είναι εκεί Το 258 φαίνεται.

----------

